# utlility trailer to boat trailer question



## thegr8cody (Nov 24, 2011)

well i plan on buying a new boat with income tax money and the two trailers ive gotten prices on were $700 and rated for 800lbs and $1200 and rated for 1200lbs. but i called to see about getting them titled and it would be almost $200 tag and title. i was looking at some utility trailer and they have 12" wheels 1200lb capacity. all for $300 then all i would have to do is put some bunks on it and extend the tongue. so say $300 for trailer and $100 to extend the tongue: anybody ever done this?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 24, 2011)

Generally small boat trailers have the axle set farther back than a utility trailer. It can be done but with the location of the axle you will have trouble getting the proper tongue weight.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 25, 2011)

I would keep your eye out for something used. I was in the same situation and considered something similar, and then I stumbled on a used trailer. I only paid $125 for it. It needed some work, but nothing serious. I would check craigslist, ebay, want ads, etc. If you see something in someone's yard that might work, don't be afraid to stop and ask. That is how I got mine.


----------



## thegr8cody (Nov 25, 2011)

i have been i just figure by the time i bought a used one it might be the same price to do the utility trailer idea and have a "new" trailer.but i have been keeping an eye but most of the ones ive found have newer boats and are more than i want to spend


----------

